# Advice on used Skid Steer



## hennigan (10 mo ago)

I am looking to buy a used skid steer with aux hydraulics to use around my property for the next six months and most likely re-sell at a minimum loss. 

My budget is in the 15000 to 20000 range. What should I be looking to buy (Hours, year, model) to be able to get basic grading, earth moving, run attachments and then be able to turn around and sell it somewhat easily for say $1000 to $1500 less.

All advice is welcome. 

-Rich


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What dealers are nearby Normy123?

20 grand won’t get you much, you’ll get a high hour machine that’s pushing 20 years old. And that doesn’t even include a Harley rake or any attachments.

do you have pretty good hand feet coordination, because some machines use foot pedals for the buckets.


----------



## hennigan (10 mo ago)

I found this listing in Charlotte. This seems to be close to what I am looking for. Just want to make sure the price is right so resale will not be an issue. I may only put a couple hundred hours on it before I resell.

https://www.machinio.com/skid-steer...r+loaders&sortby=price_asc#quickview/47209317


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you’re grading/ earth moving you’re going to want to consider tracks.
That machine doesn’t look like it has aux oil hook ups.
Also depending on what attachments you’re running, some have an electrical hookup such as Harley rakes.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

For the price point you are looking at, you’ll be high hour and old. ALao consider that the machine will most likely need a repair or certainly maintenance.

You may want to just consider a one month lease and not have headaches.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd look more into an S185 or 7 series... You're probably not gaining much for what you're doing with a large frame machine. Also will have a little better resale and being lighter easier to haul...


----------



## hennigan (10 mo ago)

@Kvston - I looked at leasing but it is @2500 for a month plus $350 round trip delivery. I was thinking I could buy, use for 6 months and sell for less if I only put 150 hrs on it. Would it require maintenance in 150 hours? I have never had a skid steer so I don't know the maintenance schedule.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Why not just hire some of it out, and just rent/lease a machine for the rest? In todays market 20k buys you a pretty worn/older skid steer, most likely without tracks and no cab….

makes Leasing an almost brand new loaded up track machine for $2500/month look more appealing, based on what your saying…I say that, because I know thats what +/- $2500/month gets you here.…Even an inexperienced operator will at least double his production rate with a newer fully equipped track machine over something like what you posted….


----------



## hennigan (10 mo ago)

Down here a loaded track skid steer is $3,500/mo plus delivery, that is why I am looking into the buy and resell idea so I have it when I need it and don't have to make sure I do everything in 1 month. As long as I don't take a huge loss or can't get anyone to buy it, I feel like I will come out ahead. I am building a large pole barn right now and it will take a long time so I don't know exactly how long I will need it for.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

hennigan said:


> Down here a loaded track skid steer is $3,500/mo plus delivery, that is why I am looking into the buy and resell idea so I have it when I need it and don't have to make sure I do everything in 1 month. As long as I don't take a huge loss or can't get anyone to buy it, I feel like I will come out ahead. I am building a large pole barn right now and it will take a long time so I don't know exactly how long I will need it for.


How big of a pole barn? The bobcat 863 model you posted are a good machine…my family owned a couple back in the day, but they always had OTT's on them. Not sure about the soil conditions or terrain your dealing with, but you'd probably be ok without OTT.

Bobcat 863/773/s175/s185 - case 1845, new holland l160/170/180 are all good older machines, with a lot of parts availability, that you'll probably find high hour examples of in the price range your looking

sounds like a bucket, pallet forks, & auger will be the primary attachments you need to run, which won't require much aux hyd capabilities


----------



## hennigan (10 mo ago)

It is a 36x40 with a 12 foot lean to roof on the long side for my wife's horses. Would you stay away from off brands? I saw this Japanese one that looked ok but your parts comment was a good one. Not sure if this is a rare brand.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/265585002595?hash=item3dd6198863:g:9-oAAOSwuqViJ4mA


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Tak track machines are awesome, but I’m pretty sure that is a terex machine, re-branded as a tak….personally not something I would consider…imo those fall under “off brands” with terrible resale and much less parts availability/support


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hennigan said:


> It is a 36x40 with a 12 foot lean to roof on the long side for my wife's horses. Would you stay away from off brands? I saw this Japanese one that looked ok but your parts comment was a good one. Not sure if this is a rare brand.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/265585002595?hash=item3dd6198863:g:9-oAAOSwuqViJ4mA


If similar machines with similar hours but different brands have significantly different resale prices...one is junk. The lower priced one.

This is why when looking for loaders I look at Cat, Deere, or Komatsu. They hold their value very well.

But listen to the @plow4beer guy ...when he isn't inebriated, he knows what he's talking aboot...at least with skidsteers. Although he has finally seen the light on trucks.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is why when looking for loaders I look at Cat, Deere, or Komatsu. They hold their value very well.


What about Volvo? You just posted one that seems to have...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What about Volvo? You just posted one that seems to have...


That was a loader.

But I do look at those too/two/2...but I don't see too many.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

hennigan said:


> @Kvston - I looked at leasing but it is @2500 for a month plus $350 round trip delivery. I was thinking I could buy, use for 6 months and sell for less if I only put 150 hrs on it. Would it require maintenance in 150 hours? I have never had a skid steer so I don't know the maintenance schedule.


Typically maintenance with 150 hours is minimal BUT you are buying a used machine with unknown history and issues. Think buying a used car-that's my point.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

A 4wd 35 to 50hp loader tractor with a 3pth will also do everything you want to do. Implements are relatively cheap, also hold their value.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

hennigan said:


> I found this listing in Charlotte. This seems to be close to what I am looking for. Just want to make sure the price is right so resale will not be an issue. I may only put a couple hundred hours on it before I resell.
> 
> https://www.machinio.com/skid-steer...r+loaders&sortby=price_asc#quickview/47209317


That seems crazy expensive to me, but they all do now with the current market, so it's probably not a bad deal in the current market. That said, you might have a hard time dumping it for a $1k loss if you keep it for a few months if the bottom of the economy drops out before you're done with your projects. At that point, it might be like pulling teeth to get $5-6K back out of it.

Other than that, I've only had one Duetz diesel (the same one most likely, just 4-5 years newer) and I didn't care for it, it smoked alot and didn't start well when it was cold as I recall. Otherwise, those F-series might have lacked all modern comforts, but they were reliable and there were hundreds of thousands of them made in different sized models, so they must have done something right. Easy and cheap repairs for the most part.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

jomama45 said:


> That seems crazy expensive to me, but they all do now with the current market, so it's probably not a bad deal in the current market. That said, you might have a hard time dumping it for a $1k loss if you keep it for a few months if the bottom of the economy drops out before you're done with your projects. At that point, it might be like pulling teeth to get $5-6K back out of it.
> 
> Other than that, I've only had one Duetz diesel (the same one most likely, just 4-5 years newer) and I didn't care for it, it smoked alot and didn't start well when it was cold as I recall. Otherwise, those F-series might have lacked all modern comforts, but they were reliable and there were hundreds of thousands of them made in different sized models, so they must have done something right. Easy and cheap repairs for the most part.


Not sure if we'll see it in 6months or 18months, but i have a feeling dealers will be flooded with new inventory at some point soon, and it might be right about the time the bottom drops..?.?..…..at which point dealers will be offering great deals on new equip…?…Ive heard rumors there are seas of machines (mostly skid steers simply sitting & waiting for cpu chips…


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

hennigan said:


> It is a 36x40 with a 12 foot lean to roof on the long side for my wife's horses. Would you stay away from off brands? I saw this Japanese one that looked ok but your parts comment was a good one. Not sure if this is a rare brand.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/265585002595?hash=item3dd6198863:g:9-oAAOSwuqViJ4mA


I built a 40x60x12 pole barn/shop years ago in aboot 6weeks while still working full time. "Bartered' with a friend to use his skid for a week in the beginning for site work and punching post holes and at the end of the build to final grade the site. He didn't have an auger so I rented one for a day. 
I did cheat on the build, I hired oot setting post, frame work and setting the trusses. I sheeted, roofed, trim work, set windows/doors, gutters, insulated and wired.

Also why do horses need a pole barn?


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

Look into short term leases, typically a 6 month minimum with a low hour interval from any of the big brands including the big rental companies. We were able to secure a Bobcat T450 with heat/ac for about $1350/month last year before they sent it out to auction. It did exactly what we needed and saved us $30k from purchasing one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Not sure if we'll see it in 6months or 18months, but i have a feeling dealers will be flooded with new inventory at some point soon, and it might be right about the time the bottom drops..?.?..…..at which point dealers will be offering great deals on new equip…?…Ive heard rumors there are seas of machines (mostly skid steers simply sitting & waiting for cpu chips…


I said that in a different thread. Scag has a warehouse full of mowers waiting for enjuns.


----------

